# Freddy Tylicki



## asterope (4 November 2016)

IJF have just released a statement saying that he has a T7 paralysis, meaning that he has no movement lower half of his body.

It's such horrible news - I was really hoping that the outcome wouldn't be this bad


----------



## Fiona (4 November 2016)

How high up is T7? Is that a Melanie Reid type injury or higher?  

Fiona


----------



## asterope (4 November 2016)

I've just looked at some diagrams and T7 is higher than I thought - it's about level with the end of the pectoral muscles, so pretty high in the torso actually.


----------



## teapot (4 November 2016)

Sad news, he should still have some upper body strength, not huge amounts though


----------



## scotlass (4 November 2016)

Such horrible news.   

He has most likely had the surgery to minimise the possibility of further damage, especially around the spinal cord and stabilise the area.  If there is no cord damage, which is not so common with thoracic injuries, there is a small possibility that he may regain a level of function, although that probably cannot be predicted at the moment.

First and foremost, thoughts with Freddie and his family at this time, and also to his colleagues in the racing industry who will have to carry on regardless, despite their obvious concern and sadness for their friend.


----------



## JDH01 (4 November 2016)

This is dreadful and life changing news, my thoughts are with Freddy and his family.


----------



## Spilletta (5 November 2016)

Really sorry to hear Freddy's outcome is as serious as this. My thoughts are with him and his family and friends, and also his fellow jockeys.


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 November 2016)

Its really shocking news and something I had feared as they gave no indication of what his injuries were up until now, you just dont expect that to happen to one of the flat jocks either.

Im thinking of him and his family and I know they will have massive support from TIJF, I hope and pray for a miracle.


----------



## PorkChop (5 November 2016)

Such terrible news, my thoughts go out to Freddy and his family.


----------



## Madam Min (5 November 2016)

Thoughts and prayers with Freddy and his family.


----------



## MyBoyChe (5 November 2016)

Awful news.  I suppose we do tend to think of flat racing being the safer of the two codes but if they do fall they hit the ground faster and harder I guess.  Thoughts are with this young man and his family x


----------



## cold_feet (5 November 2016)

Sad news.  He will need all the help he can get.  
https://www.gofundme.com/freddie-tylicki


----------



## EmmasMummy (6 November 2016)

sad news.  I have a friend who is a t3 from the age of 3.  He has quite significant upper body strength.  So whilst life changing, the outcome is not dire.


----------



## Clodagh (7 November 2016)

It is so tragic. It looked like the worst fall imaginable and was so quick, the horse rolled completely over him from poll to dock. Poor, poor man and his family. 
Remember the IJF for your Christmas things this year, their calender is great.


----------



## KautoStar1 (25 February 2017)

Back on a horse this week.   What an inspiring young man with such a positive attitude.    I hope he finds something to do where he is recognised for his charm and engaging personality.


----------



## MyBoyChe (25 February 2017)

They showed a pic of Freddy on a love coloured pony on ITV4 show this morning as part of the Stud/Stable staff awards where he was one of the prize givers.  Long may his recovery continue


----------



## teapot (25 February 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			Back on a horse this week.   What an inspiring young man with such a positive attitude.    I hope he finds something to do where he is recognised for his charm and engaging personality.
		
Click to expand...




MyBoyChe said:



			They showed a pic of Freddy on a love coloured pony on ITV4 show this morning as part of the Stud/Stable staff awards where he was one of the prize givers.  Long may his recovery continue 

Click to expand...

Incredible acheivement only four months after his fall. All thanks to Penniwells RDA and one of the most well known RDA horses on the national circuit, who's owned by a friend of mine.


----------



## JanetGeorge (25 February 2017)

I was saddened when I heard of this fall.  It reminded me of Elvis Thurgood, a young jockey who was an immigrant from Sri Lanka, and did his apprenticeship with the great Angus Armanasco.  He was horribly injured in a flat race when the horse he was riding had a fatal heart attack and went right over him, leaving him with severe brain injury and a quadraplegic.  I was extra saddened because Elvis had come with me one night to my Adult RDA group - he WANTED to help - but he was just far TOO sympathetic to the riders and couldn't cope.  Ony 5 years later, he was taken to RDA as a receiver of that activity.  

In 2015 he had a race named after him - I think he would have been thrilled by that (even though it took 15 years!)

I hope Freddie continues to improve.


----------

